# Jac's Dablings



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey all

Now that I'm on holiday I can paint which is just as well as I'm begining to go stir crazy. I hate being left to do nothing. Although I'm still looking for a place to live I can't really do much over the Christmas period. So with that in mind and partly inspired by Heph's Armsrace I've started this. Although this isn't going to be anywhere near as flash.

So it begins. First up is the =I= side of things:

Terminator =I= who I made a while back, he needs to be changed a bit and his henchmen conisting of:

Plasma Cannon (Vostroyan HW Team)
Heavy Bolter (Steel Legion HW Team)
Heavy Bolter (Skitarri HW Team (Not Yet Bought)
Sage (Navy Forward Observer - Cadian Parts)










Group Shot










His psycannon has been redone to have a wolfs head barrell (your fault Heph!!!) and I've taken his axe away and replaced it with a Chaos Head. Needs Greenstuffing and painting











Plasma Cannon team made from a Vostroyan Lascannon team and a Space Marine Plasma Cannon. Needs Greenstuffing and painting.











Bog standard Steel Legion Heavy Bolter team which I managed to pick up at my local IR 2 days ago. Needs Greenstuffing, gluing and painting



Next up the beginings of the Dunblain Highlanders


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

nice, good modeling there. how long do you think its going to take?
hope to see some more models from you~


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

For just this unit? - I don't know - couple of days maybe, depending on how bored I get with them and move onto the other things.

Ive got a whole lot of stuff photographed which is also in the workes but havn't posted it all up yet because I dont want to bombard you guys. I particluery proud of my chimera. But that stuff will be up in time lol.


----------



## wolf. (Nov 10, 2007)

hope so, how many points are in this army you've got or planning?
(sorry if this seems to be going offtopic)


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey np - any interest is good interest. I have a list for 1500 pts but that doesn't include the Chimera I own and doesn't have a couple of other things I want to include for fluff reasons so one day I would hope to have it up to about 2.5k. That will be years away as I'm going to Drama School next year and like all students we arn't known for having much time or money. List can be found here:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=3360

And the units I want to add are:

A FW =I= and Ret (radical)
A unit of Rough Riders on Cold Ones
More Inducted Guard
Another ST Squad
Possinly another Leman Russ

Also eventually I'd like to get it to the point where I could play the army as Imperial Guard with DH elements, instead of the other way round.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Sorry for the double post but I've just finished work on the Sage/Navy Observor. I'm not sure if it works. It certainly looks sage like, hell hes got enough equipent on his back to bring down a Exerdermuis on the planet. I'm kinda basing this guy off the one in the first book of Last Chancers.






































Now the question. Do you think he has got too much equipment on his back?. I've already removed the helmet and am going to put in on the base. Another possibilty is possibly shaving down the bottom radio so thats its level with where the old one ends and then just rescuplt the covering. That would be easier than trying to scuplt straps onto his torso. If I did have to scupt them I would only do one and have the radio hanging halfway off one shoulder.

Thoughts?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

sweet can't wait for tehm to be painted


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dunblain Highlanders

Here comes the meat for the grinder. First up is the Platoon Command for the moment. When I have the money I'll buy some the mini's that it says in the list and this will become the Command HQ but untill then this is it. Quick note: All the Squad/Platoon Leaders are going to be Commissar minis and be 'counts as' Sergeants. I'll explain that in fluff later. Anyway










There should be a Vox Op in there but he was in the shithouse when the picture was taken. 

The Junior Officer (Will actually be painted up like a Commissar).










Needs to have epulets sculpted on and painted










Medic: Just a simple head swap










When I have finished scuplting the banner I'll get some good pics of him.

The rank and file are currently sitting in paint stripper ready to start afresh.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looks like this will be an interesting project to follow Jac.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Now, that backpack is what a real infantryman's pack looks like. Great job on that, Jac.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea you could certainly believe it was a radio capable of reaching ships in orbit. Quick non pic update. I've trimed down the back pack a bit and done some greenstuffing on various things. I did however stuff up the epulets on the Commissar so I have to do that again. Hopefully some pictures up tomorrow.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Another update:

Heres the Chimera for the Platoon Command. Whether I actually use it in game or not I don't know but I had it so I thought I'd have some fun with it. The tank commander found in this thread is the crew man for it:

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=4186

So onto the pics





































The turret is converted into a heavy flamer configeration and the hull will have a heavy bolter on it so that I can use the Snake Strankski rules if I want. Its just two Cadian Flamers and a flamer tank cut in half basically with a spare bit from the Chimera kit (that you use in the Bassy) put over the top of it. The turret is then raised using a peice of a champagne cork to give it some height: 










The red parts are going to be tartan and the green is obviously going to be darkened up. Its nowhere near finished but it is on the way there.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

looks pretty good


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looks sweet


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Basically I'm doing stuff, posting it up and then moving onto something else to keep me motovated. So here is some more stuff.

The first of the Squad Leaders takes the feild. Now I must warn you this looks bloody terrible as only the base colours are done.























































Once again this guy is converted. His gun arms all detachable - options are: Lasgun, Las Pistol, Grenade (you can't really see it because of the shadow but it is there). Plus I've added a green stuff scroll thingy on his back. To incorporate him into the squad im going to be making his blue pants the same tartan as the shoulder pads of the squad. 

Now back to stripping Cadians. Oh what fun.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far Jac.

Stripping can be fun, it just depends on who is doing it.... k:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Dirty lol. I've got one squad done and am about to start on a second one as well as starting to put together this first squad making them look suitably ragged and close combaty to fit in with the comissar. Lots of bare heads, blades and backpacks.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

love the new commisar models


----------

